# Rapala versus Lucky Craft.



## bassboy1 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love suspending jerkbaits. Specifically the Lucky Craft Pointers and Rapala X-raps.

For a while, I really liked the X-raps, they had a finish, and action that was comparable to the Lucky Crafts, but were 8 bucks, as opposed to 16. But, I think the quality may be slipping. I keep having them break on me, without too much use. In a tourney last spring, I had one, that hadn't been used much, and rarely bounced off of stuff, split right down the middle when I was fighting a fish (probably about a 13 inch 1 pounder) causing the front treble, which was embedded in that fishes mouth, to come free. Every now and then, they will start to fill up with water. Recently, I have lost a couple bills. I had one a couple weeks ago, that I bought new in package from a local fisherman, and it was only bouncing around in my tackle box for 3 or so trips, that lost its bill within the first 15 or so casts. Didn't hit anything, it just stopped diving, so I then noticed the bill was gone. I have a couple Lucky Craft Pointers I recently retired, that had shown signs of wear, but didn't just give up like these. My most recent had lost dang near all its finish from being pulled through branches, and being struck by gar (never a hookup, but often schooling gar will strike and damage baits on local reservoirs, without getting hooked). I finally broke a tip off the bill from it hitting rocks over and over. But, the bill didn't just fall out, and this one had been my go to jerk for the longest time, so it was well abused.

Has anybody else noticed this? Are the Rapalas really slipping as far as quality, or have I just ended up with a whole bunch of lemons?


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2008)

I read allot of reports from the bill breaking off the DT series...so maybe it is across the line? Thats too bad because for the money they are charging now you figure they would last allot longer. 

I have never had an issue with any of them yet myself though.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 1, 2008)

never had a problem with any


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 1, 2008)

I broke a few rapalas X-Raps and Countdowns - and just lost one tonight.

When they break I mail them in and they send me a new one ASAP

Have not broken one since last spring - and I am using the l;arger ones more for Stripers


I recently purchased a few Yo Zuri suspending jerks and a Diawa DB Minnow and like them alot


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 1, 2008)

I have never had any problems with x-raps, but I have heard of the same problem you have from others. You should send them back to Rapala, they should replace them. I love pointers as well and have never had any problems with them....other than I lose them faster than any other lure :x 

X-raps have seemed to jump in price, I know I bought them for just over $6 when they first came out, but good luck trying to find them for that price now.


----------



## xmytruck (Nov 3, 2008)

I have never had an issue with any of my rapalas that I have, which that total is around 120. I did break one bill break off of a DT but that was after I casted it off of a brick wall on a bridge. The only rapala I hate to death are the small 1/8 oz husky jerks they are a complete waste of money they do not swim right unless you have 4 pound test on.. Not sure if you got a bad batch.. but you will never see me throw a lucky craft I think they are a waste of money.

thx
x


----------



## Zum (Nov 3, 2008)

Only problem with the X raps I'm having, is the darn pickeral


----------



## slim357 (Nov 6, 2008)

What size x-raps are you guys using, cuz I picked up 3 last winter fished em all year and had 0 bites, only got 2 or 3 fish on lucky crafts but i dont throw them much, oh and the live pointers suck hit a rock and they get all outa line, and wont run true, catch a fish and its time for a new bait.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 7, 2008)

slim357 said:


> What size x-raps are you guys using, cuz I picked up 3 last winter fished em all year and had 0 bites, only got 2 or 3 fish on lucky crafts but i dont throw them much, oh and the live pointers suck hit a rock and they get all outa line, and wont run true, catch a fish and its time for a new bait.


I throw them all. In Lucky Crafts, it is the Pointer 72s, up to the 112s. Don't remember the sizes off the top of my head of the Rapalas. Depends on what I feel they will bite. There have been times my 72 will catch what my buddies 112, up in the front of the boat won't. 

I too have been having some of the problem with the Lucky Crafts running crooked after hitting something, but I can usually get it to run true again. After my experiences with these baits, I almost want to try Megabass jerkbaits, as I have heard a lot of good things about them from people who used to use Lucky Craft, and I did like the feel of them.


----------

